# Ersatz für Basket in KDE4?

## deranonyme

Hallo

Basket ist ja jetzt maskiert worden und soll in 30 Tagen entfernt werden. Hat schon jemand einen Ersatz gefunden?

Bye Frank

----------

## franzf

 *deranonyme wrote:*   

> Basket ist ja jetzt maskiert worden und soll in 30 Tagen entfernt werden. Hat schon jemand einen Ersatz gefunden?

 

```
layman -a kde-testing
```

Da gibt es ein kde4-liveebuild von basket (basket-9999). Habs nur nicht ausprobiert. live-ebuilds haben manchmal den Makel, ne Zeilang nicht zu funktionieren, ist halt code direkt aus dem scm.

Alternativ kannst du dir das kde3-basket-ebuild ins lokale portage-overlay packen, damit du das weiter verwenden kannst bis es ein kde4-basket-release gibt.

----------

## SvenFischer

Scheint noch am Anfang der Entwicklung zu sein:

http://code.google.com/p/basqet/

----------

